# I have added some new pics of Atiya taken May 21st



## bannerminis (Apr 27, 2012)

Rosie is my 21 yr old matriarch and she was my first introduction to the miniature world. I have her since she was 9 yrs old.

She is old style but partbred Falabella and Miniature Shetland.

Anyway Rosie hasnt had a foal in 6yrs. 5yrs ago she went with an american stallion and was in foal and to be honest I dont know which came first but she either got sick and lost the foal or lost the foal and got sick but secondary to that she developed Lamanitis.

We got her back to health and she was back with the stallion but just never got in foal and then she was with Sunny since he was 2yrs old and still no foal even though we did bloods and had her washed out a couple of times. But nothing happened except 2yrs ago she lost a 3 month old pregnancy but that was it then.

So last yr her seasons were so all over the shop that I finally decided to give up the ghost and decided she must be barren which was fine but I really wanted a filly to keep. But it wasnt meant to be so that was that.

I was going to separate her from Sunny but after discussing with my vet and farrier they said if she was barren no harm would come to either of them and they would be upset being separated (they are like a married couple). So I thought what the heck I will leave them together but I wasnt really counting any coverings I saw as they were all over the shop.

But in November I thought she looked different and I thought OH here we go again the torment of if she is in foal when she is barren.

But I felt movement - I thought I was loosing it but for a few days I said nothing and every morning I would give Rosie breakfast and place my hand in front of the udder area and I would get tap tap into the hand.

I was excited and scared all at the same time.

So I had her on a low cal balancer plus lots of chaff and hay and her snr supplement and laminaze and Yucca.

She has flown threw her pregnancy and is like a 2yr old. I swear she got younger in this pregnancy.

So I had worked out her dates to be mid to end of April going by the strong movement I felt so I had to guess she had to be at least 180 days and worked it out from there.

And here SHE is little Atiya born tonight at 11.20pm Irish time. She is a bay filly with possible 2 high whites at the back but wont really know till I see her out in the day light.

She is a well cooked (or as you like to say burnt baby) and I did give Rosie a helping hand just to take some pressure off her but Rosie is in great form and Atiya has drank and pooped and bouncing round the stable.

I didnt tell many people as I was so afraid I might jinx it so I have been sitting on my excitement and watching everyones mares foal and just waiting for Rosie to get down and get serious.

So without further delay a couple of quick pics of Atiya - which is Arabic and means gift or present which is what she is.






















Oh and the proud Daddy - Birchwood UK Arabian Sunset


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh My... Congratulations on that sweet bundle of joy. What a pleasant surprise!!!!! So, happy for you, she is a doll, and I like the name!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Apr 27, 2012)

Congratulations Katrina! What a Beautiful little filly.



You have got to be beside yourself with excitement over this little bundle of joy. I am so very proud for you.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 27, 2012)

congrats what a sweet little girl


----------



## Equuisize (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, you know how excited I am.....





She is indeed, Atiya. Rosie's blessed gift to you in her later years.

Late life babies are so special......

Hurry up morning, so we can see her without her jammies on.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh my, that is WONDERFUL NEWS!!! Congratulations!! It must have been agony to wait and wonder, and not say anything, and watch everyone else go through foaling. You are amazing.

Mary


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 27, 2012)

Karina, what a wonderful secret you have revealed!! Your filly is beautiful! Can't wait to see her 'unwrapped.' Your mare is in wonderful shape, and daddy is beautiful as well! Congratulations!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 28, 2012)

Karina,

Yay!!!!! You know how excited I am for you and Rosie! Prayers and positive thoughts do work, even across the miles. I was so disappointed to learn that Goldie was no longer able to get in foal but somehow knowing Rosie had come this far and was going to give you such an expected gift, well, it made it easier somehow. I'll give Goldie a hug tomorrow from Rosie! Congratulations again! So darn happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2012)

Karina that is wonderful



I can't believe you managed to keep that a secret, you must have been so excited/nervous.

She is just adorable, I love those fluffy ears





*Congratulations *


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh MANY CONGRATULATIONS Karina!! What a gorgeous little filly - that first picture is just so beautiful, and Rosie looks amazing.





I dont know how you managed to keep this a secret for so long, it must have been very difficult, but I do understand why you must have been holding your breath and saying prayers, worried about 'jinxing' things.

Well done you and WELL DONE Rosie and Sunny!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 28, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the compliments.

I am so chuffed that they are both well. Rosie is so delighted with her baby. Last night Atiya laid down for a snooze and when she got up she seemed to have forgotten where the milk bar was and was routing around Rosie tail so much that Rosie moved and then repositioned herself so that Atiya basically just had to stoop a little to get the milk bar. So cute to watch because at one stage I thought I was going to have to get up to help her find it, but Rosie and was wonderful and sorted her daughter out herself.

I am totally shattered but in a good way.

Nancy has been my partner in crime and got my regular Rosie updates and was so supportive - Nancy you kept me sane. Rosie has kept us waiting for a good week as she could have gone anytime but she kept holding and holding (I think she was on this forum reading about the other mares LOL)

Also Parmela got in on the act when she put up a post on older mares in foal so I had to share Rosies amazing story because after waiting 6yrs I never thought it would or could happen.

Thank you both ladies and also for keeping my secret.

It nearly killed me not saying anything, but after all the yrs of being disappointed I just couldnt allow myself to get too excited and build my hopes too much until she foaled and they were both doing well.

But now you will be sorry as you will be sick of my updates and pics now the secret is out LOL


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 28, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## MeganH (Apr 28, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!! 

SO exciting! And a FILLY!!! I can't wait to see her in the day without her jammies!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 28, 2012)

How cute!! You must be so grateful for her to have a foal, and not only a foal but a filly!!!! Just what you wanted!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## cassie (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow congratulations!!! She is gorgeous!! What a lovely job Rosie and sunny have done!!!



you must be so thrilled!! Can we see some more piccies of her please? Well done Rosie and karina!!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks again guys. I really am chuffed and so is Rosie.

I got a couple of pics yesterday but it was just too cold to take off her jammies. Today is the same and although sunny its really windy and that wind is freeze your butt off cold. So looks like jammies will be left on today too.

But here she is from yesterday so not even 24hrs old.
















Her goofy face






And here is her mane that now is starting to look very silver - sire carries silver so does anyone care to guess if she is a silver


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 29, 2012)

Silver bay?? But whatever her colour, she's just perfect Karina!! What a little gem!





I love her posh Jammies too, just like the show rugs for the big horses!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks Anna

Donna from Kustom Colours made them for me last yr. Although I next time I might get her to make a velcro belly band as the foals can be so small that the band I have is too big so I have to tie a knot in it. I suppose I didnt have my thinking cap one when I asked her to make them for me LOL


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 29, 2012)

Double post darn it


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh, congratulations to you!!!!


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 29, 2012)

congrats on a nice filly


----------



## Equuisize (Apr 29, 2012)

Awwwwww!

Dang, Rosie is special. All the more so for your patience in waiting till she was ready to work out

her issues.

Maybe Rosie's love affair with Sunny was just to much for her to resist.

Atiya!!!!!!


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 29, 2012)

That is wonderful!! What a terrific present!


----------



## Equuisize (Apr 30, 2012)

How's the weather, Karina? Hope it's better than here - rain forecast for all week





Hope it improves soon, so we can see the 'punkin out of her jammies.


----------



## bannerminis (May 2, 2012)

Hi Guys sorry I havent been on but been up to my eyes as this Sunday is our local agricultural show and I run the miniature classes so trying to get everything ready.

Weather has been really cold and windy till today when it was calm, sunny and really warm. So she took off her Jammies finally lol.

I manged to get a few pics of her. She has a serious beard going on that I would love to clip on and under her neck lots of long hair there too. Maybe if we get a really hot summer she might get a small clip but I wont hold my breath LOL.

So here is Miss Atiya at 5 days old enjoying a frolic outside.


----------



## bannerminis (May 2, 2012)

And to show her colour


----------



## AnnaC (May 2, 2012)

Oh Karina, she is just amazing!! And those pictures are fabulous, you must be so thrilled with her (and Rosie of course!)

We also had a lovely warm sunny day today, what a change from of late - but more rain forecast for tonight I'm afraid. I do hope it clears up in time for your show


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2012)

she is gorgeous Karina



Good luck with your show


----------



## crazyponies (May 3, 2012)

huge congrats, what a great story and happy ending, there both lovely



xx


----------



## bannerminis (May 7, 2012)

Well I am back - well almost back as Valerie leaves tomorrow so wont be on much till I have myself back together.

But thought I would share a few pics of Atiya wearing her lovely rain coat (a dog coat LOL)











Look at how aerodynamic I am






And Yes I NAILED the landing






Look I can also land on one leg


----------



## bannerminis (May 7, 2012)

The show went well yesterday and the weather was FANTASTIC. The crowds were huge and a lot of horses showing and jumping. The meter class was very popular.

My classes were down on last yr but who knows they might go up again next yr.

But here is our Supreme Champion of Show

Dreamacres Time 2 Shine - Yearling Colt - Falabella Blend











Reserve Champion of Show - Shalom Never Too Rich For Bob - 2yr old AMHA Colt (Little Kings Buck On Broadway Son)











2nd Reserve Champion of Show - Dreamacres Perfectly Painted Pollyanna - 4yr old AMHA Mare


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 7, 2012)

Your little acrobat is just beautiful Karina....she would get all 10's from this USA judge!! Sounds like you had a great day showing too!! All your horses are beautiful...and I happen to love the baby beard!!


----------



## cassie (May 7, 2012)

Atiya is SOO gorgeous I love her name! haha and those pics are fantastic!! you msut be thrilled!! what a present Rosie has given you!!

so when are Slaney and Shimmer due this year? I can't wait to see their babies this year!


----------



## Eagle (May 10, 2012)

ahhhh she is just gorgeous. Congrats on the great show


----------



## Connie P (May 10, 2012)

What a precious bundle of joy! Congratulations!


----------



## Wings (May 10, 2012)

What a lovely little filly, your pictures are fantastic!


----------



## Charlotte (May 10, 2012)

What a wonderful baby girl you have! And beautiful show horses. Congratulations all around!


----------



## AnnaC (May 10, 2012)

Oh she is just little Miss Perfect Karina!!





So glad the weather turned fine for the show - beautiful champion horses too!!


----------



## bannerminis (May 24, 2012)

I thought I would share a few new pics I took of Atiya on Monday. She would have been 3 wks & 3 days old (she is 4 wks old tomorrow)

She likes nothing more then to run and buck around the place. I love to watch her - plus she thinks she is getting ready for the Galway races LOL


----------



## AnnaC (May 24, 2012)

Oh she's gorgeous Karina - so photogenic too, mind you, you are brilliant at taking perfect pictures!!


----------



## cassie (May 24, 2012)

Oh Karina, she is just stunning!! what a beautiful little girl she is! and as Anna said you photography skills are quite amazing!! 

thanks for updating us on her




 hope you guys are well


----------



## targetsmom (May 24, 2012)

GORGEOUS photos of your adorable girl!


----------



## Wings (May 24, 2012)

Fantastic photos, she's such a doll


----------



## bannerminis (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the lovely compliments on Atiya. She really is a little doll and so full of herself. I love watching her. I must try to get some video of some of her escapades.


----------



## Eagle (May 25, 2012)

Wow Karina, you really do capture the moment



she is adorable!


----------



## Bonny (May 25, 2012)

Wow great pics, super cute foal!


----------



## MeganH (May 28, 2012)

These photos are amazing! Such a beautiful, photogenic baby!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 28, 2012)

Oh those pictures should be in a magazine! just lovely, she is a beauty!


----------

